# Is this rare...?



## ronnfive (Sep 19, 2005)

Have you seen a female guppy about the size of female swordtail? I am talking about a 3 inches guppies and lots of them, however the males are not quite big they are about the size of a regular male gupps. Well... i find this at the local breeder in my place that has a fish farm, unfurtunately for now he will not sell them until they breed more.

ronn


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, I've seen some whoppers.
Generally such fish are found mainly at fishfarms. They are raised under forced-growth conditions and bred young. This makes them get quite large, which in turn makes them very good breeders since they have a lot more babies at a time. Also, the biggest females are spawned back to their largest sons in a program for developing size in females.
Guppies can also be crossed with gambusias to result in a bigger fish. ( one of the very few other species which can hybridize with guppies ) This isn't done much on account of the work needed to restore the "guppyness" of the resulting lines, but the biggest fish are worked toward the goal of larger fish. If you consider the size of the wild guppy, it's plain to see how much this has accomplished; domesticated guppies are almost triple their wild size now & still growing.
However, it is still rare to see a monster fish like the ones you saw. That's why the breeder wants to keep them; he wants to get as many largebody genes into his stock as he can.


----------



## ronnfive (Sep 19, 2005)

mmm... i see... well, last saturday, i went back to his farm and he said he will sell me some maybe next month. in the farm, i saw five of them looks like they gonna blow, the largest of them all, looks like 4 inches. i'm not really into gupps but when i saw them that big i guess, i'm gonna give it a try. 

tnx for your help
ronn


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

thats a BIG guppy


----------



## dan20rhino (Oct 2, 2005)

yeah any pics?


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

If you get them, I would love to see a couple pics .


----------



## ronnfive (Sep 19, 2005)

yeah a monster gupps, but sorry i don't have a camera for now and the fish. though, i'm planning to buy just a film camera, i will take a pic if i have 'em. =)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I have a few huge guppies now myself; about a half dozen over 3.5 inches long to nearly 4 with the tail. Some of them look almost like males, their tails are so big.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a female whose body is about 2 1/2" long. Her tail is about 1 1/4" long and nearly as wide with a dorsal fin that is 3/4" long. She's a HB Red Leopard and I found her at a local fish shop. I hope her finnage is a dominant trait. I've bred her to one of my Yellow Lace Snakeskin males in the hopes that I can improve the finnage on the males and still have the large fins on the females. I'm expecting fry in about 2 weeks, but I may have to wait a month to be sure my YLSS male is the sire. Wish me luck.
Tony


----------



## ronnfive (Sep 19, 2005)

so, i guess this isn't rare after all. mmm, thinking twice but i'm gonna give it a go and try to raise guppies once again.


----------

